# looking for a coach mid michigan



## blackduck889 (Oct 12, 2006)

*looking for a coach in michigan*

Can anyone recommend a level 4 coach in Michigan, preferably mid Michigan area.


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

Where at? What city do you live in? There is a guy named Jim at MJC Archery who has helped a few of my buddies.. And a couple others I could probably recommend depending on where you live.


----------



## PSE Archer (Oct 26, 2014)

blackduck889 said:


> Can anyone recommend a level 4 coach in Michigan, preferably mid Michigan area.


http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/Coaching/Find-an-Instructor-or-Coach

Here is what you are needing. I did not see anybody named "Jim" listed as a Level 4 coach.

As per forum rules "Only certified instructors/coaches" should post in this section.


----------



## blackduck889 (Oct 12, 2006)

my apologies I was unaware Thank you to all who responded.


----------



## PSE Archer (Oct 26, 2014)

blackduck889 said:


> my apologies I was unaware Thank you to all who responded.


Not you blackduck - Only certified instructors or coaches shuld answer questons. Your good.


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

I saw an archer that lived close to me asking for a coach and helped him best I could. He wasn't asking for a form critique he asked is (Anyone) knew where there was a coach within driving distance from him. No need to be rude sir. Was just trying to help the guy out.


----------



## Dand23 (Jan 3, 2013)

Blackduck, use the coach finder as mentioned above. Depending on where you are, you could talk to coaches at Demmer Center on the south side of MSU, or at West Michigan Archery Center in Rockford. Both have at least Level 3 coaches with significant competitive experience.


----------



## PSE Archer (Oct 26, 2014)

Thepeopleshamer said:


> I saw an archer that lived close to me asking for a coach and helped him best I could. He wasn't asking for a form critique he asked is (Anyone) knew where there was a coach within driving distance from him. No need to be rude sir. Was just trying to help the guy out.


Well it seems nobody wants to read the forum guidelines. Just sayin sir.


----------

